# shed door doesn't close fully



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i think i messed up the installation of this door because i didn't use shims. i just framed it to exact measure with 1/4" extra space on either side and wiggled the door until i reached the best fit, which apparently is not good enough, since the bottom left side when looked from outside (where the lock is) does not close fully like the top does. also you can see on the picture from the inside, the top of the door is not parallel with the frame.

i know i messed up by not shimming but was wondering if there are ways to fix it without taking it out and reinstalling, which would jeopardize the integrity of the frame, i.e. i might have to reorder it if i mess it up when taking out (nailed already).

thanks


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do you own a Sawsall?

It appears that you sprung the door when you nailed or screwed the hinge side.

Remove the screws or nails that are holding the hinge side and shim it--

I would slip a long Sawsall blade between the framing and the door jamb and just cut off the nails--rather than risk damaging the 
'show' side of the jamb with a pry bar.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

excellent idea, Mike, i do own a reciprocating saw and will try this. much better than taking the door out.


----------

